# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  ALAnerv, kapsułki

## Gosia

ALAnerw stosuje się jako preparat odżywiający komórki nerwowe.
Kwas alfa-liponowy, zawarty w preparacie, wykazuje właściwości ,,witaminopodobne". Znany jest głównie dzięki swojemu działaniu jako koenzym metabolizmu komórkowego. Pobudza i uczestniczy w ważnych cyklach metabolicznych. Poza tym jest jednym z najważniejszych fizjologicznych antyutleniaczy. Czy ktoś z Was obecnie stosuje ten lek i zna jego aktualną cenę?

----------


## AnnMarie

ALAnerv, kapsułki, 920 mg, 20 szt
Cena: 45.00pln

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę od 2 tyg. Wyrzucone pieniądze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miał pomagać na szumy uszne. Stosuję już ponad  3 miesiące. Nie zauważyłem żadnej różnicy. Poza ubytkiem kasy.

----------

